
'Whistleblower' taped to chair and gagged - saalweachter
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-44222575
======
HarryHirsch
<sarcasm>The Scottish Civil Service doesn't have a Code of Conduct to prevent
this sort of thing?! </sarcasm>

------
saalweachter
> He added: "I am sure they meant no harm and that was the boys just being
> boys."

